# Pics of your gtr interior



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Im still deciding wither or not I'm going to keep the car. I'm not a fan of the tired looking interior.
So to help me decide, can you lot upload some pics of your interior so I can get some good ideas and then rip one of yours off :thumbsup:


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

freaky, check the time of the other thread thats just opened up :nervous:


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

The finish is perfect. Who did it?


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Here's mine,

it's a 32, but the seats are pretty much the same shape as the 33 
you're welcome to come round for a look


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

it looks amazing endo. I might pop round :thumbup:


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

The Do luck & Nismo interiors.

SPEECHLESS !


----------



## HeavyDuty (Apr 27, 2012)

Very, very, very clean on both! I'm digging the street bar!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

dave_gtr said:


>


my old seats still looking sharp after 8 years!


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

i always keep them as clean as i can dave  does anyone know any leather cream that looks and stays looking wet for a while? i use autoglm at the moment, but want something that gives a more deep wet look to the leather, any ideas?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

A couple of mine 'during', no finished shots but you'll get the idea.
Carbon/Alcantara superleggera theme.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

those seats look similar to the ones that daft bastard felix was strapped to before he droopied of a space balloon. 
Matt, I'm beginning to think like carbon


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

put the word YOU after "think" and before "like"

need edit function


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

Done by Steve at edge automotive

Tib


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Really going to have to do the dash in Alcantara next:clap:
looks bloody amazing!




JTJUDGE said:


> it looks amazing endo. I might pop round :thumbup:


free freshly roasted coffee if you bring the 33 

The guys who did it are based in Livi, 
Wasn't the cheapest but, you pay for the work and materials, and they had to make up new patterns due to some specifics on where i wanted the stitching and paneling to be.
Plus they matched the red to the red stitchin on the Nismo Floor mats  (if only my wheel didnt have white stitching now)

They do any material you can think of, almost went perforated leather since i disturbingly like it, but went Alcantara/Leather to be on the safe side.


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

matt j said:


> A couple of mine 'during', no finished shots but you'll get the idea.
> Carbon/Alcantara superleggera theme.



Loving the Carbon look on the dash mate... Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

MrGT said:


> Done by Steve at edge automotive
> 
> Tib



nice, his had my steering wheel for 2 months, must speak to him about that.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

my skills are not the best


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

oohhhh yeeesssss!


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

matty32 said:


> my skills are not the best


I was going to say the attention to detail is spot on but then I noticed the fuel cap release handle


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Hope that these help:

























Centre gauges replaced with these:


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Some stunning interiors here!


----------



## Fedzilla (Apr 20, 2012)

I need to work on my interior, and just want it presentable, your interior is a dream!


----------



## R34P3R (Nov 6, 2012)

speechless, right off the bat, i've seen some awesome interiors. Love the Do-Luck re trim especially!


----------



## R34P3R (Nov 6, 2012)

doesnt really match up to the full interior make overs. But its home


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks R34P3R (i have the do luck interior)


----------



## h3llk1t3 (Oct 22, 2012)

I've recently purchased this GTR and the previous owner remade the interior. markM3 mentioned it was based on the Ferarri Daytona.

Unfortunately I don't want any interior at all (besides a pair of OMP seats) which means the entire interior will be up for sale soon.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

dont blame you, it looks shocking


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

sweet jesus, my eyes...my eyes! burn it with fire lol


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

I had my dash covered with leather, also my steering wheel and brake lever. Redid the trans and brake boot, sidings and put recaros, deleted the rear seats.

Also painted piano black the center console and the cluster.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

A left hooker! I thought they were all right hand drive.


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

Jimbostir said:


> A left hooker! I thought they were all right hand drive.


No RHDs are allowed here, so conversions are the only way.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Well at least you can have a gtr. That's the main thing! One of my friends is doing his interior in alcantara. Just got to wait till its finishe....


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

The interior of my old car. Half leather and half alcantara..


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Matt j , got any pictures of it finished?


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

Both of these look tremendous, great work guys. Must have a think about mine!


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

as it used to look!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Jimbostir said:


> Matt j , got any pictures of it finished?


Not yet, should have some in the next few weeks as things are getting finished, just on with the boot at the moment.


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

matt j said:


> Not yet, should have some in the next few weeks as things are getting finished, just on with the boot at the moment.


I'm not really a fan of carbon dash trims in 33s, but that looks really good! (Hurry up!!!)


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

ANDY H said:


> as it used to look!


Looked good! I'm liking the alcantara dashes.


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Mine.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Jimbostir said:


> I'm not really a fan of carbon dash trims in 33s, but that looks really good! (Hurry up!!!)


I went for the full JMCarbon interior, the quality is absolutely amazing! :thumbsup:


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

johnny_0 said:


> Mine.


hi johnny 
is that JMCarbon? cheers:thumbsup:


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

kociek said:


> hi johnny
> is that JMCarbon? cheers:thumbsup:


Carbon parts has been covered by myself. seats and wheel by Robson JP.


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

johnny_0 said:


> Carbon parts has been covered by myself. seats and wheel by Robson JP.


wow Carlo... did you all the cf work?


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

johnny_0 said:


> Carbon parts has been covered by myself. seats and wheel by Robson JP.



fair play mate very well done :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
i like to way you have done that.
i seen a video in youtube and i'm almost sure was your car,i'm going to try to dig that out:bowdown1:
i think(can't remember know)was a meeting somewhere in Italy:clap:


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

ANDY H said:


> as it used to look!


love this. any more shots?


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

dave_gtr said:


>



Love this!!!! 




Chris


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Thank you chris....pm comming your way I need some advice


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Griffiths Detailing said:


> Love this!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 loving the Do luck seats. :thumbsup:


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

not bad condition as they were done atleast 6 years ago....what am i talking about "not bad"...they are still in awsome condition now


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

kociek said:


> fair play mate very well done :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> i like to way you have done that.
> i seen a video in youtube and i'm almost sure was your car,i'm going to try to dig that out:bowdown1:
> i think(can't remember know)was a meeting somewhere in Italy:clap:


Thank you. A friend of mine help me in the job.


----------



## Godzilla1989 (Jan 7, 2013)

DarkChild said:


>


How hard is it to keep the white clean?


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

CSB said:


> love this. any more shots?


Yeh got anymore?


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)

UK R34 interior :clap:


----------



## moonshine (Feb 13, 2012)

markyboy.1967 said:


> The interior of my old car. Half leather and half alcantara..


ahhh the car that made me want a gtr,boot build was awsome too mark


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

The way my 33looks at the mo.


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

Latest mod to mine:









































































Sorry, these are the only pics I have...not the best!


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

looks really good!


----------



## AleX-34 (Mar 6, 2013)

I have to ask, how much for the full trim on the R34?? I was thinking that IMS wants to share that with us, if you don't mind.


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

I'm always cautious about giving prices, becasue it depends on quality of leather, stitching, extra pieces, design etc etc.:nervous:

A ball park figure would be £2,000 for seats & door cards plus the cost of the head lining.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Very spearmint rhino....


----------



## AleX-34 (Mar 6, 2013)

IMS said:


> I'm always cautious about giving prices, becasue it depends on quality of leather, stitching, extra pieces, design etc etc.:nervous:
> 
> A ball park figure would be £2,000 for seats & door cards plus the cost of the head lining.


Thanks for the info!! For some reason I always thought that it would be a lot more expensive than 2000...


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

Yeah £2k was cheap (bearing in mind the headliner is more though!). It would be more if the guy who did the work wasn't a new trader on his own, rather than a big business with big overheads.

If anyone wants his details, just PM me or speak to DaveW @ The GTRShop...he put me in contact with him:thumbsup:


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

willrobdon said:


> Very spearmint rhino....


I wouldn't know what the inside of such an establishment looked lke


----------



## AleX-34 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks again for sharing the info IMS!
Alex


----------

